

Taskforce lets you share your lists with anyone - niccolop
http://taskforce.posterous.com/taskforce-with-your-team

======
mattmanser
Looks good. Interestingly a browser extension rather than a google app, which
kinda of loses the deal for me atm as I need it on my phone. I also browser
juggle a lot as I have 3 different gmail accounts (pita). Looks a lot better
than manymoon, which I am steadily growing to despise because of its buginess
and overcomplicated UI.

BTW, your getsatisfaction account is showing 'Tyrant' as the company name.

~~~
mattmanser
It being a browser extension has got me thinking a bit more.

Having done some google apps integration myself I understand why some people
are going down that route, but on the other hand I wonder if it's really a
good trend.

How long is it going to be before some extensions start stepping on each
others toes by accident? Kind of shows google really need to start letting
developers have a bit more flexibility. The most annoying thing they do is
shove your app in the 'more' dropdown, vastly decreasing visibility.

